#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-15
<k3k5> hola como estan
<Ddiods> Buenas
<k3k5> uhh al fin alguien contesta
<k3k5> estaba en otra pagina
<k3k5> este servidor es lento, o mi linea es lenta o nadie contesta por k no le interesa? segun el lema de ubuntu es compartir informacion
<k3k5> o no?
<Ddiods> si, compartir...
<Ddiods> lo q pasa es q no todos tenemos tanto tiempo, acuerdate que somos voluntarios, pero dime.. q necesitas?
<mib_rtc6hn> saludos
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-16
<Ddiods> Buenas
<toretto> holas
<toretto> h
<Genelyk> vee
<VulKnO> hola!!
<Genelyk> saludo y se jue
<Genelyk> xD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-17
<revenger98> hola
<pinga> grub
<pinga> buenas
<pinga> necesito ayuda con el grub
<pinga> como quito lilo e instalo grub en su lugar
<EGCdigital> hay cada estupido!
<EGCdigital> coom ese
<EGCdigital> que no merece la pena ni ayudarlo
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-18
<xander21c> Holas
<redrebel> u
<Genelyk1> Hi.
<xander21c> Hola Genelyk1
<Genelyk1> q tal man
<xander21c> aca en mi casa
<xander21c> algo enfermo
<Genelyk1> gripe ?
<Genelyk1> o comiste algo en la  calle
<Genelyk1> o  son los de microsoft  ya descubrieron que promueves ubuntu xD
<xander21c> gripe :S
<xander21c> asi q estoy bajando musica y tomando sopita de pollo
<Genelyk1> azu
<Genelyk1>  ay q abrigarse tambien ah
<viperhoot> buenas, una pregunta, saben si se puede sacar pantallazos desde la linea de comandos ? hay alguna manera ?
<xander21c> viperhoot: http://www.desarrolloweb.com/faq/36.php
<xander21c> http://www.planetalinux.com.ar/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9719
<xander21c> a ver si te ayuda?
<viperhoot> a revisar
<viperhoot> creo que si
<viperhoot> parece que hay un paquete llamado imagemagick que hace eso
<viperhoot> es que estoy desde ssh en la compu de mi profe hahaha
<viperhoot> ta que no me deja
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> nxvl
<cfoch> micheal me dijo que tu sabes como pasar un script hecho en bash a un DEB
<cfoch> me puedes ayudar?
<nxvl_> cfoch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<cfoch> gracias
<maestropk> alguien ahi?
<maestropk> algun ubuntero por ahi?
<maestropk> :S
<maestropk> linuxeros kien los entiende XD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-19
<airc> Buenas noches..... Tengo problemas para instalar el ubuntu.... ¿alguien me puede ayudar???
<RoAkSoAx> airc, has tu pregunta direectamente y si alguien puede te repsonderá. Te recomiendo que entres a #ubuntu-es ya que es el canal de soport oficial de habla hispana
<airc> Cuando trato de instalar el Ubuntu, me sale la pantalla para elegir idioma, elijo instalar, empiezan a salir los mensajes de revisión y (OK) de cada uno.... y luego aparece la pantalla en negro y una ventana azul en medio que dice "Out of range            H 70.2 Hz              V 87 Hz"
<airc> el mensaje aparece unos segundos, y luego se apaga la cpu
<RoAkSoAx> airc, al parecer ese es problema del monitor
<RoAkSoAx> entraste al live cd?
<RoAkSoAx> es decir, a Ubuntu desde live cd?
<airc> sí.... intento instalar desde el cd
<airc> sí, pienso que es del monitor.... pero no entiendo qué tiene que ver en la instalación....
<airc> en esa máquina actualmente está instalado el windows, y funciona bien...
<RoAkSoAx> airc, si pues me parece raro a mi tambien y nunca me habia topado con un error similar
<RoAkSoAx> airc, lo que puedes hacer es instalar Ubuntu desde el alternate CD
<airc> cómo se hace?
<RoAkSoAx> airc, perame
<RoAkSoAx> airc, baja el alternate de aqui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<RoAkSoAx> y lo quemas a CD e instalas :)
<airc> ok... gracias.... voy a intentarlo, aunque ya mañana, porque dice que tengo para 14 horas de descarga....
<airc> así que tengo para rato....
<airc> Muchas gracias.....!!!
<RoAkSoAx> airc, bajate el torrent
<RoAkSoAx> puedes resumir la descarga
<airc> de dónde descargo el torrent??
<RoAkSoAx> airc, de ahi mismo
<RoAkSoAx> hay un archivo al final ke dice .torrent
<airc> un enlace me mandó a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<Marcoz> holas
<Marcoz> tengo un problema alguine q m pueda ayudar?
<vamg> hola soy nuevo aqui
<vamg> alguien puede decirme si hay virus en Ubuntu... en caso de que asi sea.. que antivirus recomiendan y por qué?
<EGCdigital> [KaMePlayer]  [SONIA MORALES - Perdoname si te hago llorar - SONIA MORALES SEXTO CONCIERTO] length [1:14/4:29]
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-20
<lastent> Hola, alguien sabe de algun programa donde se puedan llevar las cuentas de los gastos y esas cosas?
<genelyk> uhmm
<brillantejcoh> lastent, para negocio
<brillantejcoh> ?
<genelyk> abi unno creo ..
<genelyk> o y a las 4 pm en compupalace
<brillantejcoh> genelyk, hay evento?
<genelyk> una charla
<genelyk>  evento no es
<genelyk>  o una reunion como quieran llamarlo
<lastent> disculpa brillantejcoh me fui, no es para negocio, me llamo mi abuela
<brillantejcoh> genelyk, es la del PLUG
<brillantejcoh> lastent,
<brillantejcoh> para que es?
<brillantejcoh> para que es? lastent
<lastent> brillantejcoh, para llevar mis cuentas personales
<genelyk> PLUG ?
<genelyk>  nose esta el la pagina
<genelyk> se ese mejor
<genelyk> ese mero es PLUGG
<lastent> brillantejcoh, estar por ahi?
<brillantejcoh> lastent, :)
<lastent> brillantejcoh, conoces de algun software como el que te dije?
<brillantejcoh> lastent, naa
<brillantejcoh> conosco una pero es para negocio
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-21
<trinium> quisiera ayuda para hacer funcionar esto nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-22
 * andreserl TestDrive PyGTK Front-end Demo Released!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-23
<Kirkun> que tal gentita
<Kirkun> una pregunta
<Kirkun> alguien puede responder
<Kirkun> bueno... han logrado que funcione dw cs4 bien con wine?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-24
<Kirkun> hola
<Kirkun> aca nadie habla XD
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-25
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ping
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pong
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: PM
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-20
<dank> hola, buenos días, alguien sabe si se puede poner la antigua barra inferior en ubuntu 11.04, sin tener que  iniciar  cesión  con ubuntu clásico. muchas gracias
<th3pr0ph3t> Las Netbooks HP/Compaq no se apagan cuando usan Ubuntu. Ténganlo en cuenta.
<dank>  hola buenos días,alguien sabe como poner la barra inferior donde sale para seleccionar las ventanas en ubuntu 11.04,sin tener que iniciar cesion con el ubuntu clásico... gracias por sus respuestas
<th3pr0ph3t> hola dank, si estás en Unity no hay mucho que se pueda hacer. Unity todavía no es personalizable. Pero si quieres usar un truco, podrías usar tint2 como barra de tareas.
<th3pr0ph3t> Como sea, si estás en Unity, recomiendo hacer las cosas al estilo de Unity.
<dank> y que es tint2?
<th3pr0ph3t> Es un panel ligero que se usa en openbox pero funciona en otros escritorios como Unity.
<th3pr0ph3t> Pero no te gusta la barra de tareas al a izquierda de Unity?
<dank> si me gusta, lo que pasa al cambiar de ventanas o estar pendiente de una descarga o una conversacion de chat, era mas facil con esa barra que con unity
<th3pr0ph3t> no es porque se oculta automáticamente, no? porque se pueden cambiar unas cosas de Unity desde compizconfig-settings-manager
<th3pr0ph3t> TIenes dos alternativas: 1) Trata de tunear Unity con compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) 2) Usa tint2
<th3pr0ph3t> por cuál te animas?
<dank> no, yo la tengo fija.
<th3pr0ph3t> entonces instalarás tint2?
<th3pr0ph3t> tint tendría que estar en el centro de software, haz la prueb
<dank> ok boy a seguir tu sujerencia y usar tint2
<dank> si, ya lo encontre. muchas gracias :D
<th3pr0ph3t> suerte ^^
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-22
<herschell> hola
<th3pr0ph3t> hola, alguien sabe cómo se llama esa distro que se parece a windows vista?
<th3pr0ph3t> seven-os (gracias google xD)
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-24
<dank> hola que tal, bueno mi  problema es que he notado que mi sistema operativo ubuntu 11.04 no tiene sonidos. ejemplo: vaciar la papelera, error,información y advertencia,cuando estas en una carpeta y le das atras , adelante, y ese tipo de alertas. ¿como lo resuelvo?. muchas gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-25
<eldank> hola, por favor podrian ayudarme a ponerle alertas de sonido a mi ubuntu 11.04 ya que no se como hacerlo. el sistema operativo no me avisa con un sonido cuando me advierte si quiero cerrar grupos de ventanas, al vaciar la papelera, al cambiar a pagina anterior siguinte y ese tipo de sonidos de alertas. ¿como lo soluciono?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-26
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, tengo unas netbooks HP que no se apagaban y la wireless daba pena
<th3pr0ph3t> Lo arreglé instalando el kernel de liquorix.net
<th3pr0ph3t> ^_^'
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-18
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, JoseeAntonioR roaksoax \o saludos!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-19
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, roaksoax JoseeAntonioR oferta de trabajo en Canonical https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=481
<nxvl> ubuntu one
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si... aunque veo que tambien le piden mucho de community manager
<SergioMeneses> eso es normal?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> xq tienes q trabajar con la comunidad
<nxvl> no es solo cosas internas
<nxvl> o probablemente es para que hagas que en la comunidad hagan apps con ubuntu-one
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-20
<M1L0> buenas!
<M1L0> con todos :)
<M1L0> (as) si las hay :P
<m0ugly> hola
<m0ugly> alguien por acá?
<JoseeAntonioR> m0ugly: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> en que te puedo ayudar?
<JoseeAntonioR> m0ugly: Hola?
<m0ugly> en nada
<m0ugly> xD
<m0ugly> hay algún LUG en lima?
<JoseeAntonioR> m0ugly: uhm, no que yo sepa
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-22
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> todo bien por acá
<viperhoot> esperando el evento de mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> a que hora entraras?
<viperhoot> 4pm
<viperhoot> es extraño
<viperhoot> juraba que era antes
<viperhoot> dejame confirmar
<JoseeAntonioR> si, es 4pm
<viperhoot> me dijeron para moverlo a las 19:00
<viperhoot> pero aún está en veremos creo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: JoseeAntonioR como vamos?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: todo bien por aquí :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: bien bien
<SergioMeneses> aqui mirando unas cosas en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> al salir me toca correr a mirar lo del userday xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en unos dias debe de estar por llegar el name badge, hoy lo mando por correo
<JoseeAntonioR> perdon por la demora
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: a ud se le cambio el horario por el de antonio
<SergioMeneses> se acuerda?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: me lo cambiaron, pero al de las 19:00
<viperhoot> creo que por el de juan hernandez
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mejor confirma con Juan mismo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: si asi es
<SergioMeneses> sino q no han editado la wiki
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: JoseeAntonioR si, en el mail que me mandaron me dicen que juan hernandez no puede en ese horario.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> q cosas
<SergioMeneses> ahora lo hago
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> yo lo escribi :P
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<viperhoot> no moví nada porque ahí decia que lo hacía el ubuntu classroom man, y mejor no movía nada para evitar confunciones :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> vale...
<SergioMeneses> ahora en la casa lo hago :P
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: problemilla: fui al correo postal, y no me querian recibir el paquete porque ya habia cerrado :(
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: eso suele pasar xD
<JoseeAntonioR> el lunes lo mando, sin falta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: mañana estaras temprano?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, tengo que estar desde la apertura en ingles
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-23
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que quiero saber es si habra el corte electrico que programaron hace unos dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: perfecto yo andare tambien desde temprano
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<zeus-lpz> test del IRC
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-17
<Carloz> hola!
<Carloz> acabo de ver su video en youtube
<Carloz> :/ creo que es muy de madrugada
<Carloz> JoseAntonioR no estas despierto
<Carloz> hola
<Carloz> buenos dias
<soy_el_pulpo> buenos (frios) dias
<Carloz> tengo una duda, ojala alguien me pueda orientar, (felicitaciones por la nueva web)
<Carloz> tengo una maquina antigua Intel celeron 600Mhz con 512MB de RAM y disco 8GB video compartido de 128MB
<Carloz> no se si ponerle ubuntu, o sino puppy
<Carloz> he leido documentacion sobre ambos, pero me gustaria escuchar una segunda opinion
<soy_el_pulpo> !lubuntu | Carloz
<kubot> Carloz: Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - Soporte en #lubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<soy_el_pulpo> Carloz: pero algo mas de memoria no vendria mal... sobre todo si tienes video compartido
<Carloz> si, por la antiguedad de mi maquina, no he podido encontrar memoria que le haga, ya que solo tiene 2 slots
<Carloz> :(
<Carloz> revisare la documentacion de Lubuntu, gracias por responder soy_el_pulpo y kubot
<soy_el_pulpo> Carloz: de nada, kubot no habla... es un bot
<Carloz> oh, tienes razon, no me habia percatado, ahora que vuelvo a leer, es cierto :) disculpas por la confusion
<christian_e> buenas noches, como estas JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> christian_e: hola hola! en que te puedo ayudar?
<christian_e> aqui, tengo un problema, a ver si me puedes ayudar
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<christian_e> trate de desinstalar wine, y ahora tengo dependencias incumplidas, ya trate de todo, alguna idea
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-18
<JoseeAntonioR> christian_e: pregunta en ayuda.ubuntu.pe
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-19
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-22
<SergioMeneses> ot: JoseeAntonioR vos ves got?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, JoseeAntonioR http://lossietereinos.com/crusader-kings-ii-a-game-of-thrones/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope
<th3pr0ph3t> Recién descubro el módulo de ayuda en ubuntu.pe Esta comunidad es tan pequeña que hasta pienso hacer preguntas sólo para hacer bulto
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-20
<juanmontoya> existe una versión de ubuntu que sea sólo línea de comandos? como Arch pero Debian?
<jose> juanmontoya: Ubuntu Server, la unica diferencia entre server y desktop es que el primero es solo CLI y el segundo tiene GUI
